# Main > General Discussion >  What is the Caravan Adventure?

## gspRooster

Seemed interesting but when I went into the forum everything was private.

----------


## rgcalsaverini

I was curious about that too... What is that?

----------


## Azélor

It is related to the first CWBP and I don't think it's still active. 
They where building an adventure RPG for player or something like that.

----------

